# HOW IS SAMSUNG UA 40EH6030 3D TV for 43K?



## nvrmndryo (Mar 18, 2013)

HOW IS SAMSUNG UA 40EH6030 3D TV for 43K?
MOSTLY GONNA PLAY 3D GAMES n BLURAY 3D MOVIES.


----------



## aroraanant (Mar 19, 2013)

Good for the price but are you getting warranty at that price?
Nothing beats it at that price.


----------



## nvrmndryo (Mar 19, 2013)

Dealers warranty.  That tv is gud for 3d games from ps3?


----------



## aroraanant (Mar 20, 2013)

You must be buying it from ebay I think.
Well I won't suggest you to buy it.
Rather get one from Dubai if any of your friend or relative is going there.
The benefit of buying it from there will be that you will get Manufacturer warranty that is valid in India on Samsung LED TVs and the same model will cost you 30k or less from there.


----------



## nvrmndryo (Mar 20, 2013)

Yeah i was looking on ebay. Prob is none of my frnds or relative s gona go to dubai or Singapore. So i was thinking of ebay deal. But ill postpone for now.


----------



## Jitendra Singh (Mar 22, 2013)

In this price definitely it is great, but as you said you are looking for gaming purpose, then Passive 3D tv will be slightly better for you because it provides dual play features (Different screen at same time for two players). Other major thing is passive 3D glasses are cheaper and very lightweight so you may rethink over it .


----------



## nvrmndryo (Mar 22, 2013)

Not 100 percent gaming.and m nt gona play split screen.ive tried active n passive both but active 3d was better.samsung active glasses are cheap compared to sony.i m thinking bout getting tv from dubai.


----------



## nvrmndryo (Aug 27, 2013)

Bought samsung plasma 43" 3d @ 42k.


----------



## aroraanant (Aug 29, 2013)

After 5 months 
Anyways how is the set?
When compared to other Full HD LED TVs out there


----------



## nvrmndryo (Aug 30, 2013)

Yeh it took time to buy tv. I was very confused before buying plasma. Even when I bought the tv my mind was playing games, I was like did I made a mistake.. Its all because everyone including salesman said dont buy plasma tv. But I was getting 43" plus 3d tv in price of led non 3d tv. So i got demo n was very happy. 
Now about my tv - 
Tv is very good, completed my expectations. i watch full hd movies from 10 feet i cant find much difference between full hd and hd ready movies. 3d effects are very good, my friend owes sony 40" 3d tv, if compared to his tv n mine tv's 3d effects, there is no difference. But in games like uncharted 3 on ps3 I can see image got pixilated, but in other games I cant see difference. I use this tv in my bedroom. In all means I am happy I bought plasma tv.


----------

